# The funniest pic of your dog you have.



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

sorry if its already been done before, but i have a few
post urs up


----------



## PitBullSwagga (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## Valbuhdee (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

Indi just chillin










Christmas Kallie


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

most everyone has seen this pic. its nismo's famous pose. lol


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

Just a couple
What are you lookin at??








Arrrrrggghhhhh!!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


>


and the winner is.......

lol priceless


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Great pictures guys!!!


----------



## spnall4 (Feb 12, 2009)

OPEN WIDE!!! LOL


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

These are all great pictures!!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Jarvis
















Bella








Neela
















Indi


----------



## HoneyBun's Mommy (May 11, 2009)

Like a tucked in toddler!


----------



## pitbullfanatic (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the great pics. I enjoyed them very much.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)




----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I never tire of and his seeing Loki and his goofy yet gorgeous self


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Hahaha great pics!!!


----------



## Mara (Feb 19, 2009)

Valbuhdee said:


>


hahaha..

that face and those eyes are EXACTLY like my pup when she lays upside down...

sorry for the X rated pic but its the funniest to me haha...she just got spayed two weeks ago..thus the missing hair


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

:rofl: Playboy Puppy!:rofl:


----------



## xx69felicax (Apr 7, 2009)

Every time I look at this i can't help but laugh. I guess he was yawning.. not sure.


----------



## ojalegria (Jun 9, 2009)

baby girl ella watching hotel for dogs lol


----------



## Passenger (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Tony G. (May 18, 2009)

^class clown


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

haha im cracking up looking at all of these, great pictures!


----------

